
Show HN: Codec-beam – Generate Erlang VM byte code from Haskell - hkgumbs
https://github.com/hkgumbs/codec-beam
======
sargun
Cool!

Just curious, what's the use case? Are you trying to integrate Haskell and
Elixir / Erlang? From my understanding GHC produces faster code than the speed
at which BEAM can interpret code.

~~~
hkgumbs
Thanks for taking interest! Honestly, my "use case" is just curiosity about
language implementation. I'd been hearing quite a bit of excitement around
BEAM, so I wanted to explore its viability as a standalone compilation target,
without relying on the existing Erlang toolchain.

